# Fuente en corto



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Hola buenas. Mi fuente al conectarla a la red de 220 da como un chispazo saltando el fusible. Parece ser q*ue* salta sobre  la zona q*ue* trabaja a 220v  en la resistencia ntc 5d-15. Decirme cual es el fallo gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Sin ver ni medir nada como decir que falla?
Foto diagrama de la fuente......
Tenes conocimientos de electrónica?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2018)

Hola a todos , debes poner una lampara incandescente de misma tensión de la RED local en série con esa fuente a sener arreglada de modo NO estropiar mas nada encuanto hay algun problema aun no resuelto.
Debes chequear la puente de diodos , transistores de potenzia (conmutación) , es inprescindible algun conocimento especifico de fuentes conmutadas.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopez. Nunca he tocado nada sobre fuentes... se algo basico de electronica pero muy justito...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Bien para ayudarte un poco si pones alguna foto podemos indicarte que medir para saber si es algo grave  o no


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Bien para ayudarte un poco si pones alguna foto podemos indicarte que medir para saber si es algo grave  o no


Siii , buenas fotos (bien focadas) de las dos caras son inprescindible , y tanbien su caracteristicas (potenzia , tensión de entrada y salida).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Caracteristicas sn fuente de alimentacion de 220 v a 12 v potencia 400watt y da 30 amp


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Haría falta ahora 1 como la última misma posición pero del lado de las pistas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2018)

Bueno por lo que puedo veer debes canbiar lo Termistor NTC  "5D-15" por otro nuevo , debes chequear la puente rectificadora , lo transistor "SC3", canbiar por otro nuevo lo circuito  integrado "U1" , chequear los dos transitores "Q1" y "Q2".
La Lampara incandescente serie con la RED AC debe sener de 100 W o mismo dos lamparas de 100W en paralelo , con ese viejo truco Indio ustedes no incorre en lo riesgo de estropiar mas nada hasta arreglar esa fuente.
Puedo veer tanbien que "volaran" dos resistores "R15" y "R16" , creo sener lo "Shunt de Curriente" del Sourse del transistor "SC3" y seguramente ese estas en corto circuito lo Dreno con Sourse .
Esa falla tanbien generalmente manda a una "vida mejor" (R.I.P.) lo CI "U1"
? Cual es la matricula del "U1" , del "SC3"?
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Se ve un fusible, estara puenteado o es demasiado grande?


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Pandacba el fusible le he tenido que hacer un apaño. Devido que me lo vendieron sin patillas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018

-NTC "5D-15"  la comprare el lunes
-puente de diodos esta bien "ok"
-u1 no tiene referencia "matricula"
-r15 r16 lo he puesto en paralelo devido a que no tenian lo mismo en la tienda haciendo esa chapuza...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Los transistores los has medido? 
El fusible no se ha roto?


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Transistor sc3 me da un valor sin resistencia "entiendo q esta mal" he pinchado negativo en base "pata del medio" y las puntas con el cable rojo.
Sc1 y sc2 me pondre a comprobarlos ahora

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 24, 2018

Sc1 y sc2 me dan 280 ohm puesto en polimetro en posicion de medir diodos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Que matricula tienen, es un poco baja la medición


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Hay teneis  caracteristicas


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

No logro verlas bien me pasas las nomenclaturas?


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Integrado: 1D11
Transistores sc1 y sc2: MBR30100
transistor sc3: W20NM60


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Los dos primeros son diodos y el tercero es un mosfet


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 24, 2018)

Los dos diodos me deberian dar entono 600 y me dan sobre 300
El mosfet me da continuidad solo...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

El mosfet esta dañado. 
Los diodos ultrarápidos dan medidas muy bajas, si en inversa no miden nada están bien.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 24, 2018)

Fijate que ademas de los componentes que ya encontraste que estan dañados, también hay al menos un capacitor para reemplazar, adjunto la imagen donde se ve claramente cual hay que cambiar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

El angulo engaña, por las lineas en V dan una ilución óptica, habria que medir el ESR  la imagen es poco clara le falta iluminación. Habria que verlo de otro ángulo para estar seguro
El tema es que los electróliticos pueden verse fantástico medir el ESR perfecto y no servir para nada
Tengo varias anecdotas al respecto, es buen siempre echar un buen vistazo y no confiarse


----------



## Carlos guerrero (Mar 28, 2018)

Que metodo puedo utilizar de seguridad para q cuando cambie componentes vea si ya funciona o no la fuente. Ya que si cambio todo esos componentes y falla otro esos nuevos tambien moriran...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2018)

En este *tema *lee como se conecta una lámpara en serie a modo de protección


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hola a todos , si volo los resistores (R15 y R16) de sense de curriente del Mosfet (SC3)  lo CI "U1" seguramente si estropio tanbien .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 28, 2018



Carlos guerrero dijo:


> Que metodo puedo utilizar de seguridad para q cuando cambie componentes vea si ya funciona o no la fuente. Ya que si cambio todo esos componentes y falla otro esos nuevos tambien moriran...


Eso ya fue esplicado como evitar (veer post#9)  , use una lampara incandescente en serie con la RED.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

